# Yukon calling it quits



## johnnebz (Jul 19, 2021)

Looks like Yukon is waving the white flag. I have one that is 5 years old and has served us well. I’m working on figuring out which parts I should order while I still can. Their customer service was good, and I will be sad to see my warranty become useless.


----------



## webfish (Jul 20, 2021)

I can't find this post but did contact Yukon and though not final it looks like they are headed this direction.


----------



## sloeffle (Jul 20, 2021)

No, they killed themselves because they were probably unwilling to innovate. Just like any other business, you adapt to the changing marketplace or you go out of business.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jul 20, 2021)

Yeah, as a former Yukon owner I can say they were good units in their time...and I think had they started trying to up their game 20 years ago, instead of in 2015, things would have turned out differently. Much easier to take personal responsibility and quit smoking now, than to find yourself 20 years later laying in the hospital hooked up to oxygen while still blaming the cig manufacturers...(evil EPA)


----------



## lampmfg (Jul 20, 2021)

It looks like their website has been hacked or sold as well.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jul 20, 2021)

lampmfg said:


> It looks like their website has been hacked or sold as well.


Yeah I was kinda wondering about that...I couldn't find the actual post that the OP has copied here...website and FB page looked the same as it has of late...


----------



## johnnebz (Jul 20, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> Yeah I was kinda wondering about that...I couldn't find the actual post that the OP has copied here...website and FB page looked the same as it has of late...


I screenshotted that post Sunday afternoon. Looks like they deleted it since.


----------



## bholler (Jul 20, 2021)

I like the epa killed it in 10 seconds comment.  Even though they were told years in advance about what the requirements were.  They had every opportunity to work on their designs


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 20, 2021)

Probably deleted because of the EPA quip.


----------



## E Yoder (Jul 20, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> Yeah, as a former Yukon owner I can say they were good units in their time...and I think had they started trying to up their game 20 years ago, instead of in 2015, things would have turned out differently. Much easier to take personal responsibility and quit smoking now, than to find yourself 20 years later laying in the hospital hooked up to oxygen while still blaming the cig manufacturers...(evil EPA)


It takes a lot of time and money to ramp up R&D, you can't build the knowledge and data you need in a few years. Ya gotta be proactive.


----------



## Brokenstone (Jul 21, 2021)

johnnebz said:


> View attachment 280370
> 
> Looks like Yukon is waving the white flag. I have one that is 5 years old and has served us well. I’m working on figuring out which parts I should order while I still can. Their customer service was good, and I will be sad to see my warranty become useless.




We have one too. About ten years old. I feel like it has been a good unit with moderate fuel consumtion.
I guess i better decide which spares to buy. Control board, draft solenoid.
Maybe some fire brick.
Sad to see this happen.


----------



## johnnebz (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## DocB (Oct 19, 2021)

I have an Eagle II furnace, installed in 2009.  I was hoping to order a few parts from them before the start of the heating season this year -- some (i.e., burner parts), I can source elsewhere -- but I also wanted to get a spare combustion chamber liner (will need it in the next 2 or 3 years).

Does anyone know if they did indeed sell their inventory to another distributor?


----------



## johnnebz (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm not sure what their status is now but I called in September and ordered parts. I asked them what is most likely to go bad and they said control board damper solenoid and pot liner. I ordered all that.


----------



## DocB (Oct 20, 2021)

It looks like they've already closed down for good -- I tried to visit their website last week and when that didn't work, I called and got nobody (not even a voicemail, which is something they definitely used to have).  I also tried sending an email, which bounced.

I'm not too worried about the control board, because if that fails, I can either rebuild it or design something with the same function... but the pot liner wearing out may eventually mean the end of the furnace unless something like one of those form-in-place wet pack lining kits is usable.


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 20, 2021)

If anybody gets in a bind I'm pretty sure I still have a used, but half decent shape pot liner for my old one...have a good LP/NG burner too. Hafta look again, but there also may be a used solenoid there...


----------



## KC Matt (Oct 21, 2021)

Sounds like Yukon died from poor management judging from their post.


----------



## qaz (Dec 8, 2021)

They died because they couldn't get a model certified for the new wood burning regulations.  They were a small operation and it was a costly time consuming process.  https://www.epa.gov/residential-woo...y-requirements-wood-fired-forced-air-furnaces


----------



## bholler (Dec 8, 2021)

qaz said:


> They died because they couldn't get a model certified for the new wood burning regulations.  They were a small operation and it was a costly time consuming process.  https://www.epa.gov/residential-woo...y-requirements-wood-fired-forced-air-furnaces


They died because they didn't even try.  Plenty of other small companies did just fine.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 8, 2021)

bholler said:


> They died because they didn't even try.  Plenty of other small companies did just fine.


Yup, easier to just ride off into the sunset than to keep fighting the good fight...


----------



## woodey (Dec 8, 2021)

qaz said:


> They were a small operation and it was a costly time consuming process.  forced-air-furnaces


Agreed.   ^^^^   If you are referring to indoor forced air furnaces only, a small operation proved it could be done. If I'm not mistaken they are the only company in the country to do so.


----------



## woodey (Dec 8, 2021)

woodey said:


> . If I'm not mistaken they are the only company in the country to do so


I meant to specify " small company" to do so.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 8, 2021)

woodey said:


> I meant to specify " small company" to do so.


I don't think you need to add that caveat. The only other US company still in the forced air wood furnace game is the Fire Chief/Shelter with the SF1000 E which did not pass all of the EPA tests.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 8, 2021)

Many of the older furnaces had massive fire boxes that were simple and would burn green wood. With that said, to produce a furnace with a "small" firebox and have it heat a home, many would say it's not possible. A previous employee of Yukon always claimed the Caddy was a glorified space heater not capable of heating a home. That old school thinking does a company no good. When you have competition ( PSG, Kuuma, Napoleon) producing cleaner burning furnaces they had the option to transition to a better technology, however they choose not to.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 8, 2021)

laynes69 said:


> When you have competition ( PSG, Kuuma, Napoleon) producing cleaner burning furnaces


For a long time now too!


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 8, 2021)

I had a Yukon, I was rooting for them! But ultimately it was a 70's design, and they never updated it...and they rode that old mule for every penny! 
It had a huge firebox and honestly I had done some mods to mine trying to get to to burn cleaner (and I succeeded too, but then it also got "finicky" so...) I had talked with the guys there and gave them my ideas, but they didn't seem too interested, I thought it was just because they had much better...turns out apparently not, at all. They had even claimed to be making their new clean burn firebox to be able to retrofit to the older units too...sounded good to me, if true...I'm sure EPA and insurance regs probably ruined that, again, if it were true in the first place.
And what happened to the post that I thought was earlier in this thread that talked about them selling all their parts and rights to someone that would service that stuff going into the future? Would really pee me off if I needed some parts for one of these units and couldn't get them, especially the guys that have newer ones! Or if you use it as a coal furnace...the Husky was a better coal furnace than wood for sure! I'd be pizzed to lose it if I heated that way and needed a simple replacement part.


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 31, 2021)

I know this is an old post but I just ran across it now.  The Yukon furnace plant is/was about 4 miles from my house.   They were working on an epa compliant furnace but the owner died and his daughter took over.  My understanding was she had no desire in keeping the company going and in Oct of this year had an auction sale and sold everything.  Like has been said previously, they were a well built furnace but were running on 1970s technology.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 31, 2021)

MNfarmer said:


> I know this is an old post but I just ran across it now.  The Yukon furnace plant is/was about 4 miles from my house.   They were working on an epa compliant furnace but the owner died and his daughter took over.  My understanding was she had no desire in keeping the company going and in Oct of this year had an auction sale and sold everything.  Like has been said previously, they were a well built furnace but were running on 1970s technology.


So do you know who ended up with the parts inventory?


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 31, 2021)

Unfortunately, no I don't.  I didn't make it to the auction so I don't know if the inventory was sold there or if someone bought it before hand.


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 31, 2021)

I was at home with covid when they had their auction, I would have liked to go and see what parts they did have.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 31, 2021)

MNfarmer said:


> Unfortunately, no I don't.  I didn't make it to the auction so I don't know if the inventory was sold there or if someone bought it before hand.


Well, if you hear anything how about an update here?
Doesn't matter to me anymore, but I'm sure there are a ton of owners out there that would appreciate it!  
Heck, if you know the daughters name or any contact info, (auction/auctioneer info?) shoot me a PM, I'm ok with doing a little leg work to find out how to access parts for these guys...
(kinda feel bad for the people that bought my old Husky now)


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 31, 2021)

I did a little internet search for "Yukon furnace auction" in Palisade MN. and came up with an auction service...figured that its a small town, they surely know something about the auction...called them, talked with a very helpful lady that said they actually held the auction (wasn't too surprised) and she said there were actually very few parts left...not even enough to assemble one furnace...the parts that were there were sold to different individuals...and the owners daughter/employees have made it known locally that they are done with it, and don't want to be contacted about Yukon parts/service/etc...so looks like the gig is up...permanently.


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 31, 2021)

brenn, 
Just saw your posts, that's unfortunate that there's nothing left.  I know late in the summer they had one big jack furnace they were trying to get rid of but I never thought to ask about any extra parts.  If I do hear anything I'll let everyone here know.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 31, 2021)

I would wonder if the daughter would be willing to come off the drawings/plans to make the parts...I'd bet there is a fab shop out there that would be willing to make the metal parts...and most of the motors/burners/controls/etc can be sourced from other places...


----------



## Upstate NYer (Jan 6, 2022)

Are there any companies producing a combination wood oil stove at this time?   I am currently running a 31 year old Yukon which I maintain meticulously.  But, at 31 years old , it's time to start looking at options.


----------



## brenndatomu (Jan 6, 2022)

SBI will be re-releasing the Caddy with the wood/oil option soon (supposedly)


----------



## snobuilder (Jan 28, 2022)

the American dream ....unless you are "non compliant"....

Remember when it was the consumer that could/would put you out of business,... now it is the government and the sheep are like....MEH.


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2022)

The govt. didn't put them out of business, age did. After 52 yrs and now no buyers, they threw in the towel. It happens all the time.


----------



## salecker (Jan 29, 2022)

If the goberment hadn't initiated the clean burning regulations...
chances are they would still be in business.
So right or wrong the goberment did accelerate their decline


----------

